# VIP222 Installation Problem



## jampedro (Apr 24, 2002)

A friend just got a VIP922 HD receiver. He has 2 legacy LNB's for 61.5 and 110. We connected both LNB's to a Dish SW21 switch and he only gets signal on Sat 1 no matter whichever sat is connected to Sat 1.

We tried a complete factory default and installation and the results are the same. Any idea what we're doing wrong?


----------



## jampedro (Apr 24, 2002)

Now he tells me it's a VIP 222 if that makes any difference.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

That makes a lot of difference... as they are completely different receivers. I'm also not sure you can use newer ViP receivers with legacy LNBs, but will have to let someone more knowledgeable than I pick up on that.

I'm moving to the 222 forum and correcting the name of this thread since the receiver is not a 922.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

All Dish receivers can use legacy LNBs.

Either you're not doing a Check Switch or you have a bad SW21.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

you'll need an SW21 on each sat tuner (total of 2) and yes, it is possible you have a bad one.


----------



## jampedro (Apr 24, 2002)

Thanks for the move to the correct forum.

He only has one SW21 going to one sat input on the receiver. Is it OK to not have any input to the second sat input on the receiver? He only wants service on one TV.

Can he use diseqc type switches instead of SW21 or does it have to be SW21?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

He needs BOTH tuners hooked up with the same LNB / switch setup.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

scooper said:


> He needs BOTH tuners hooked up with the same LNB / switch setup.


Correct. Dish's dual-tuner receivers will NOT function correctly without sat signal on both tuners.


----------



## jampedro (Apr 24, 2002)

scooper said:


> He needs BOTH tuners hooked up with the same LNB / switch setup.


Just want to confirm if that is necessary if he only wants to hook up one TV?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You wouldn't have us telling you that if it wasn't true...


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The outputs used are irrelevant. Dish designed their dual-tuner receivers to have sat signal on both tuners at all times. If the signal isn't there, the receiver simply won't work, as your own experience confirms.


----------

